# [Must have!] Accessories?



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

What are some "Must-have" accessories for the HP Touchpad? I want some but not sure what's good. If you have some that you want to tell me about, please go ahead now! :smile3:


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it all depends on the person.

Personally I think the HP Case and HP Touchstone charger are must have.


----------



## Rassal (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep... the HP Case is aswome, it fits perfectly... and the Touchstone charger is the best accessory you will need for that, as it charges wireless... and since it's hardware related, it will work even when the Android port is done i am sure... anyhow, in the firesale, they were all on sale also at more than 65% rebate, so i grabbed them both along with my 16gb touchpad.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody have the bluetooth keyboard and actually use it?


----------



## Joshflighter (Aug 26, 2011)

I have it and it works great if you have the case or the dock. Its hard to use with out seeing the tablet at an angle of at least 45 degrees. This is achievable by putting it on the Dock or using the special stand feature of the case itself.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to know. Thinking about getting the bundle (case, keyboard and dock). Just didn't know if I would use the keyboard


----------



## nseemann (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought the HP case and keyboard they are great aside from the fact that the case doesn't have a latch of some kind to keep it closed, I like touchstone but I have no room on my desk to fit it, I also ordered a capacitive stylus on dealextreme that should arrive in 10-30 days heh so I will post back when I get that.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I find the virtual keyboard to be decent so I found the bluetooth one to be unnecessary.


----------



## nseemann (Aug 24, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Personally I find the virtual keyboard to be decent so I found the bluetooth one to be unnecessary.


I tried to take notes with it in class and the virtual keyboard was just not cutting it, maybe if I got used to it more it would have been fine but I figured the keyboard was relatively cheap and it will hopefully work with my PS3 as well so yeah. I generally hate virtual keyboards, all my phones over the past couple years I have got because of the physical qwerty keyboard.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright, you guys have convinced me to get the Case and Charger, now where can I find these on sale? I am ready to buy!


----------



## heartlessdevil (Aug 22, 2011)

They are on sale at Office Depot. http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=i1C5l76drTsoq_BXlfSBLQ6&Ntt=HP+Touchstone


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

nseemann said:


> I tried to take notes with it in class and the virtual keyboard was just not cutting it, maybe if I got used to it more it would have been fine but I figured the keyboard was relatively cheap and it will hopefully work with my PS3 as well so yeah. I generally hate virtual keyboards, all my phones over the past couple years I have got because of the physical qwerty keyboard.


I used to be that way, which was one of the biggest reasons I adopted into the original Droid. However, the OG's keyboard was so massively bad that I've learned to deal with the virtual keyboard. The only thing the slide out keyboard was good for was slapping a gamepad over.


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

Trying to find the touchstone charger for less than $50... Anyone know any?


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

heartlessdevil said:


> They are on sale at Office Depot. http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=i1C5l76drTsoq_BXlfSBLQ6&Ntt=HP+Touchstone





botero said:


> Trying to find the touchstone charger for less than $50... Anyone know any?


It was already said above.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Shows out of stock, and in-store pickup only for both items. Also, checked availability for the case and the Touchstone in my area, and only 1 store says they have it online -- and that store is 25 miles away.


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

I got one on amazon for 55 with free prime shipping... Good enough.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

rposa said:


> Shows out of stock, and in-store pickup only for both items. Also, checked availability for the case and the Touchstone in my area, and only 1 store says they have it online -- and that store is 25 miles away.


Seems like there is a shortage of accessories with all the recent sales. I hope they restock. I ordered one touchstone on Amazon but I have not heard or received a shipping conformations for three days so I have a feeling they are out also.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I went to Office Depot and they were sold out, but they had one Bluetooth keyboard left. Sigh, Amazon is the best deal I see at the moment. About to order the case.


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

I work for Office Depot and we are out of stock on most of the accessories and won't be getting them back in. I was looking for a case and my store sold them all before I could get one. I checked my local Walmart today and their website showed they had it in stock at the store. I printed out the page from our website (www.officedepot.com) showing the sale price and went to Walmart when I got off work. Of course they were still in stock, they still had it priced at 49.98. I asked them to price match it and gave them the print out from the OD website and they did it. Got my case for $19.

I suggest you do the same if you want any of the accessories. My Walmart also had the Touchstone dock in stock as well.

Here are the OD skus, you can just punch then in the search box on the website. Then print that page to bring to Walmart. Just make sure the part that says "Sold in stores only" is on your print out. Walmart won't match a website.

Touchpad case - sku# 277890
Touchpad power charger - sku# 278043
Touchstone charging dock - sku# 277989
Touchpad bluetooth keyboard - sku# 278034


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I got Walmart to match Office Depot's price on the Touchstone Charger in-store but they were out of HP cases so I went ahead and ordered this

http://www.amazon.com/i-BLASON-Executive-Portfolio-Landscape-Portrait-HP/dp/B005GMS02M

View attachment 2209


View attachment 2210


View attachment 2211


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Cost Central currently has the folio case for 29.99 and the touchstone for $49.00 with free shipping. 
From what I have seen they are probably your best bet online. I bought my touchstone on ebay when CC was out and paid a few dollars more so get yours before they are gone. 
I just ordered my case from them since no one else has it available.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was able to get Staples to price match Wal-Mart for the touchstone and case. Just brought the website printout in with me.


----------



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

does the HP touchpad keyboard work with the iPad also?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm typing on my wireless keyboard with my touchpad propped in it's case. I really like it, the virtual keyboard definitely gets a bit annoying when typing more than 3 words semi-often. I use swype on my phone because I dislike using hunt and peck so much. I'm thinking about buying that touchstone dock but I haven't decided if it's worth it seeing as it has great battery life and I have another basic charger on the way :l


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Costcentral touchstone on the way. Bought a $5 iPad case from Verizon and that included 2 day shipping free. Sure It's just a storage/carrying case but for $5 it will keep my touchpad safe when not in use.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> I was able to get Staples to price match Wal-Mart for the touchstone and case. Just brought the website printout in with me.


I just got Wal-Mart to price match OfficeDepot's $39.99 price for the Touchstone. It was priced $79.99 in store.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I just got Wal-Mart to price match OfficeDepot's $39.99 price for the Touchstone. It was priced $79.99 in store.


Cool, definitely gonna have to try this


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Price match requires in-store pricing so just print out the first page of each item you want. It's perfect... says "in store only" and expiration date of Dec. 2011.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Walmart online lists $35 for the touchstone. That's what I got mine for in store at walmart. Picked up 2 of them.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

The touchstone is pretty nice to have, one less thing to keep unplugging/plugging back in on my desk. The iPAD2 invisibleshield worked great as well, you just need to trim the corners with a razor blade after you apply it. Those are the only 2 accessories I can say I really wanted and have, the keyboard seems like a waste since the digital keyboard works really well.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

lu270bro said:


> Walmart online lists $35 for the touchstone. That's what I got mine for in store at walmart. Picked up 2 of them.
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


just went into my local walmart they had that case and the touchstone but wouldnt price match their own websites prices, even called customer service, they said only way they could do it is if the walmartdotcom website would let me order and pick up in store, and that they couldnt price match office depot's price from just printing off the earlier link... wtf


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

"jbrock98 said:


> just went into my local walmart they had that case and the touchstone but wouldnt price match their own websites prices, even called customer service, they said only way they could do it is if the walmartdotcom website would let me order and pick up in store, and that they couldnt price match office depot's price from just printing off the earlier link... wtf


I guess I was lucky and got a cool csr. He had to get THE store mngr to override at the register as the normal dept mngr couldn't. But they were cool about it. Frack i wish you had better luck . Maybe try going in the evening and get a different clerk.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Print off the page at Office Depot with the price on it and take that to Walmart.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

They originally told me no to the office depot price, then I got off work called & talked to a different manager & she decided she would honor it, so I got the charger & the case!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Good deal bro. Glad you were able to snag one. The touchstone is the shiz!

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

lu270bro said:


> Good deal bro. Glad you were able to snag one. The touchstone is the shiz!
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


yea I dunno when I'll need the touchstone charger this things battery is outstanding it sat a sleep for 3 days and still had 20% battery left


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 22, 2011)

Have heard mixed review about the touchstone, heard it takes FOREVER to charge...

Im still looking for a hard shell case for the back with NO luck what so ever... :erm (1):


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

spacemanps said:


> Have heard mixed review about the touchstone, heard it takes FOREVER to charge...
> 
> Im still looking for a hard shell case for the back with NO luck what so ever... :erm (1):


I play with my Touchpad all day and rarely drop below 70% power. Set it on the Touchstone before bed (still in the HP case) and it's 100% by morning.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Touchstone charges pretty fast imo....


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

I have my Touchstone and keyboard coming through the post. I've still to get a case for my Touchpad, anyone noticed cases interfering with Touchstone charging?
Looking for some input before I get a case.
I searched and found a forum post at precentral with little detail on the situation, so figured I'd ask here for some first hand experience.


----------



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

my touchstone works fine with the HP case, not sure on the rest tho


----------



## yag219 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the case so far love it, just hope it holds up as a stand. I had some touchstones but sold them for a nice profit, the case does the job as a stand and add that with the standard charger and for me it does the job nicely


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

If you get the touchpad/case from Aarons it also works with the touchstone which is surprising because it is really thick in the back.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'd like to physically see the covers before making a choice, which is harder to do now with the fire sale.
I might just end up getting a Touchpad slip case so my Touchpad rocking a Cyanogenmod sticker is seen.
Quick Q to official HP Touchpad cover owners, where do you put the front cover when using it on the Touchstone?


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Touchstone confirmed working on the i-Blason case I posted earlier in the thread.. it finally arrived very nice case.


----------

